# HO HO HO anyone up for this??



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wanted to do this last year but thought of it to late into the season.
And Hank I apologize if its in the wrong forum, but it could have gone to trades/sales or custom work.

I would like to organize a christmas trade this year. everyone who wants in sends in a custom slot car (ho) they made or bought, either resin cars/repainted and decaled/diecast conversion, or chop shop (stuff cut up and reassembled with different parts, kinda like frankencar). please include a chassis, cleaning and tweaking not required, but it should be a running chassis.

mail me the car with 4.50 for return shipping. I will ship priority w/ delivery confirmation on cars shipped out to make sure everyone gets them before xmas.

deadline.......get me the cars by dec. 1st, all cars will ship out on or around Dec. 7th.

even if only 3 or 4 guys participate it'll be fun. please p.m. me for my address and post questions here.

INCLUDE ME.............I WILL BE INCLUDING MYSELF AND SENDING OUT A CAR TOO. 

THANKS GUYS,
Ed


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great idea, Ed. I'll see what I can come up with!

Jim


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

sounds like fun...Slots for christmas.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

well, I'm really suprised. I thought this would be a cool idea and fun for everyone.
I figured being here awhile, having good trader feedback and all, not to mention my ebay feedback, and if you ever dealt with me I always was more than fair, would be enough for people to be into this.
I'm still game guys, PM me for my address if your still up for it.
thanks again


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm In Ed, I just forgot to answer sorry bud...


Coach


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

just bumping up, hoping to get more sign ups


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ed- Is it just us 4? You, me, Coach and Gearbuster?
I have my car done and will send it off this week.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks Jim.
hopefully others will get on board and get their cars in the mail within the next few days too.
Ed


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

My Car is near complete, Will be gone MOnday Wife put the whip to my back last night and I got a custom painted. Wanted to do a new resin but I had the silicone batch from hades I think as all 4 new molds turned out bad. My AC/Heat pump had exploded and I had to wait 4 days while CArrier sent down the warranty replacement. ( Thank you warrenties) I made all 4 molds at this time and wonder if maybe there was moisture in the air that affected the molds? Anyways got a car ready to go pretty much just not be going to send what I really wanted to share, but what the hay a Slot car that go Buzzz is always good.. lol

Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey guys!
I have been WAY behind in the slot department (for many months)and didn't want to jump on the wagon if I was not going to actually be able to see it through in a reasonable amount of time. Well things have squared themselves away here in MN so I am back at the slots! Ed, count me in! I should be able to come up with SOMETHING cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*xmas*

hi

i would add a custom but lately all i have been doing is tuning JLTO chassis, new axles, tires, front ends, restricted pickup shoes, etc. if there is any interest i will mail one of those with a stock body

mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Mike, send it, the chassis is custom, If I feel the need i'll throw another car with it.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I have many done...HHHMMMMmmmm what to send.... I think I will send one of the .......
To be continued....

Mine will be out next week..
GB


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, I think I've got it.



:devil: Anyone have a sawzall? :devil:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Still time to get in...........as long as you email me and ship by or on dec. 1st.
thanks guys


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ed, I have 2 Email addys for you and both bounce back to me. Just letting you know that my santa car is going out in Thurs (30th) mail. Keep an eye out for it! (this is so cool! Thanks for hosting!)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Send me an address so I can send you custom AFX MT for xchange. 
Dave


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*mailed today.....*

Merry Christmas!!!!

This is a custom JLTO. I am not gifted when it comes to painting or detailing, but I do like tuning and running slot cars. For me, a fun evening in the garage is taking a poorly running slot car or two and tuning them up to get them running better. I take a car and tweak it until I cant improve it anymore, then I race it for a bit, then take another car and repeat. I have a 4x8 routed track with a computer timing set up, so I can accurately gauge how well my tuning works. 

This JLTO includes the following tweaks:

1. Custom drill rod rear axle, for a wider stance to eliminate the slop most JLTO rear ends have. Worked into the rear axle bores to eliminate any binding. . 

2. High performance slip on silicones from http://www.budshocars.com. The best slip on silicones I have found. 

3. Custom weighted independent front end; including a hollow brass 1/16 axle, nickel coated brass weights, repro Tjet hubs (http://stores.ebay.com/H-O-Reproductions), O-ring fronts, and brass retaining pins. On this car, the chassis is very slightly warped, so the O-ring fronts are staggered (different sizes) to offset this. 

4. Restricted pickup shoes (using 1/16 heat shrink tubing). Really helps de-slotting. 

5. 2-56 stainless steel countersunk front screw (need this with low profile front tires to prevent the screw from dragging). 

6. Yellow dyed chassis. Dyeing supposedly seals minor surface imperfections and improve the bearing surfaces (axles bearing holes and the armature bearing hole in between the brushes). Plus it looks cool!

7. Lapped/burnished gear train. I use a wire brush in a Dremel to buff the gears, with the brushes and magnets removed, and the gear plate in place (with the gear clamp on, to keep the middle gear from shooting off to parts unknown). I am careful not to remove too much material from the plastic gears. Some people use Simi chrome for this step, I have found the wire brush works well, and is a lot less messy.

8. Extra set of Weird Jack’s slip on silicones. Not as good as Bud’s, but still a very nice tire, especially if you buy them in bulk (watch for Jack’s bag-o-rejects!). 

9. Tune up kit for another JLTO; including: Two drill rod rear axles, custom independent front, restricted pickup shoes, front screw, guide pin with countersinking for screw, Weird Jack tires. 



With this tuning, the chassis (no body) ran a 5.8 second lap on my track. A stock JLTO runs over 8 seconds. So far, the best time on my track for a JLTO has been 5.6 seconds. The best time for a fray car (built by a pro-builder) is 5.5 seconds with a body on. So this JLTO is reasonably close to a fray racer (except for the body). The cobra with a lowered front is a reasonably good racing body, but the custom fray bodies really do add a new dimension to handling. .


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*oooppss!*

ed, please add the following to the instructions I sent with my gift:



For best performance, clean the tires before use (and after every 10-20 laps) using rubbing alcohol (isopropyl alcohol). Simply wet a paper towel with the rubbing alcohol, and wipe off the tires. You will notice a significant increase in performance. Also, with the BudsHO tires, removing the "sharp edge" on the tires is not recommended. I don’t know why, but I rounded the edges on a pair of these and after that they were useless (think uncontrollable fishtailing, beyond what could be considered cool).


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Mking- Sounds like a great stocking stuffer for the lucky recipient. I sent in a custom painted Cobra GT this week. It had a NOS T-jet chassis with JB thunderbrushes, Weird Jacks, and engine tweaking (not to your extent).
Jim


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*ho ho ho*

Mine also will be out 30th. I am sending a custom painted----- with a custom wound------ and chrome wheels from -----.This thing is off the wall..Thought I was going to tell.  ..It is no fun if you know what is in the box.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I received 2 cars in the mail today, mine makes 3. i'll take a group photo (but won't show it till after christmas) after all cars make it here.
i will wait till I have received all cars and mail them all at the same time.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Sent out the car earlier today. You should have it by Monday. rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I also just got a boatload of weird jack reject tires, so expect a few pairs everyone.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Waiting for one more car to arrive then they all ship out. nice group of cars I can't wait to post the picture so everyone can see. shipping should be by the end of the week.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*How many all together ?...*

Hi ed what's the tale of the tape? Hope mine is enough, sounded like some pretty exotic entries. tjd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the cars are all outstanding, some of the best paint jobs/ decaling I have ever seen, I hate my own entry now and will be compensating by throwing extras in. its christmas.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Its the thought*

It dosen't matter the best or worst. It is the thought that counts :thumbsup: I like to make others happy with what I can do and share the smiles it gets.I hope mine will make someone happy .Im not the best painter or decaler either but I think it is the thought that counts this time of year. :hat: I'm like a kid in a candy store when slots are involved.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Ok, lets see the pictures.  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

beleive it or not, I can't find 2 double "a" batteries to take the group pic. (I will be scowering the house for batteries. cars will be shipping out tomorrow or saturday at the latest.
I will try to get the pic posted if/when I get it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

If *I* were Ed, (and I'm not) I would hop into my 1:1 and go buy a couple of batteries so the few of us (maybe just me) who were not smart enough to take a pic of their own build-up could print off a copy! (PLEASE, Ed! I am begging you!  )


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> If *I* were Ed, (and I'm not) I would hop into my 1:1 and go buy a couple of batteries so the few of us (maybe just me) who were not smart enough to take a pic of their own build-up could print off a copy! (PLEASE, Ed! I am begging you!  )



If you wrere Ed you'd not get called Hippie all the time lol.. If you want Ed I can post pics of mine if your stuck... :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> If you wrere Ed you'd not get called Hippie all the time lol.. If you want Ed I can post pics of mine if your stuck... :tongue:


Suck-up!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Joe...*

... still trying to peek?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I did get a picture taken, But if I post it now ??? its like you guys would see your gifts before their time.
I am shipping the cars outwithin 2 days........i'll post a pic tuesday.
unless everyone involved whats to see the pic?


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Ed, if you post the pic it might be more fun than not posting it...if I understand correctly how this works, those involved could see what is up for grabs but not know exactly which one they will be getting. They will still have to wait in suspense to see which one they will get so it will still be a suprise... sort of.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> If *I* were Ed, (and I'm not) I would hop into my 1:1 and go buy a couple of batteries so the few of us (maybe just me) who were not smart enough to take a pic of their own build-up could print off a copy! (PLEASE, Ed! I am begging you!  )


hey joe - we all know that ed works for home depot - they stock lots lots lots of batteries...HMMMM... 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> ... still trying to peek?


 Of course I am still strying to Peek! I am a 41 year old kid who likes to play with little electric toy cars! You seem surprised! heh!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I vote for post now. It will be still a surprise which one we get. Plus we can't open the package 'til xmas anyway, right? 
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alright, gimme 10 minutes.................ITS COMING


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*.....*

YEAH!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joez's car is still encapsuled in plastic as to not release the deadly ciggy smoke into the house, lol.
ps: don't let the j.l. cobra say "I hope I don't get that one", the car is not only tweaked out as a fray racer, it comes with extra parts to soup up another one, and I threw in something more with it.
make sure everyone double checks threw their packages as to not miss anything extras.
And if you can, post better pics then I did.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice. awesome and all very cool.....I think I will torture myself and really not open it till Christmas lol.. ya and pigs fly.....Thanks Ed for doing this and thanks for the pic!


"It's starting to look a lot like slotmas....slotmas time of year...."


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I might also add...*

YEAAAAAAAAH!! :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: :hat: 

thanks Ed.... _*Excellent Idea.*_ The spirit of the season today and throughout the year as well. 

Let's be sure to do this again! Great job fellas.... dave

btw.......Are you happy now Joe??


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice lot of cars, next year I'll join in on the fun


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was already thinking of a christmas in july trade, we'll see.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'd be up for that too...*

It's usually a little slower in the summer, so this would be a good way to put our heads together. Years back, I had some friends who rented out a beach house in our town every summer. One of the highlights of this was the annual Christmas in July Party. Decorating, grog, tree trimming, grog, complete holiday feast, grog, caroling, grog, chicks in bathing suits with santa hats, grog, pretty much the whole nine yards. All on a warm summer night ... on the beach. Those were the days. dave


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice bunch..*

The cars look great.Great job to all who participated and a big thanks to Ed for all the work he is doing to make this happen :thumbsup: .Looks like a car gang getting ready to go to the slots drive in.

Hope everyone has a great holiday season.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ed- Cars look great. I don't think I'll be disappointed with any of them. Next time, we should put a few bucks in packages so you don't eat the return postage.

This is another example of the great guys in our little HO world that do fun stuff for the Hobby.

Thanks Ed and Merry Xmas

Jim


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

SWEET! Every last one of them! Ed, Many thanks again for hosting this swap deely.
(Smoke, Ed? Really. I made sure to pump nothing but the freshest Saint Paul rush-hour traffic smog into the case. Then I hermetically sealed it against leakage. Think of it as a preservative! LOL)

Jim, didn't you read Eds invite to this exchange and noted the kind request for "pass-along" postage? The great thing about this friendly group is that if you DID miss it, you can always catch him up without worries. (send him a gift certificate for Home Depot. I hear that he LOVES that place.) :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cars left in the mail today..........I can't wait to see the responses and close up pics?


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Joez- Now do I feel dumb not catching the fact of dropping a some postage money in the shipment. I don't think I'll get him the HD card either, but I am sure that he appreciates your suggestion. Ed - I'll have to make it up somewhere along the line. 
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some good lookers there for sure. :thumbsup: 


Ed, great idea for June, I'll play again! Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jim, don't worry about the shipping, if 4 or 5 out of 6 people didn't pay I would have been concerned. honestly, I thought you just forgot it but I had no problem with it.
one thing I enjoy more than slot cars is giving slot cars to people and seeing the happiness and joy.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Wow!!

What a great job all of you did! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I know some guys are gonna' be real happy come Xmas morn'--if they can wait that long....(Joe!)

I bet Joe was the one who always got his hand slapped for getting in the cookie jar before supper! :freak: 


I wish I could of got in this with you guys, but I'm so far behind on "committed" cars-- I feel lousy just thinking about it...

Maybe the next round...


S&D--my hat's off to you for such a wonderful scheme!  :thumbsup:



Cheers..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Now remember...*

... Joe.....

We're all gonna wait till Christmas morning and open on the count of 3.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> ... Joe.....
> 
> We're all gonna wait till Christmas morning and open on the count of 3.


 Are you kidding me?! My secret santa Parcel was waiting for me in my mailbox this eve and now I have to stare at it for 14 more days?! *ack*

Uhhhh...I don't think so, Scooter!  Anyone else opening theirs?

I shook it but nothing rattled. Ed the elf packed it pretty derned good! :thumbsup: 

Lets hear from you guys, eh?!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't mind if anyone opens them. I would love to hear the cheers early.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Santa has arrived..*

JOE...Open it and the hair gets it...    
Santa crashed into my box..  ..I mean drop a box into my box... .... put a package in my mailbox today also. 
The hair is distracting.. :roll: 
Should I wait???? or should I open????? That is the question.... 
Ed what do ya say.... Leave 'um sweat it out or not??? :devil:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I also got mine today, I looked for guidence to the one who is much smarter then I, she shook her head and said "Whatever, you never listen anyways." I did the math. I leave for Holidays on the 23rd so I would be opening my goodies on the 22nd anyway.. that's only 11 days. I could do that standing on my head.. then I remembered I cut my hair last week so I look like a jar head again and have no padding.. sat down and thought some more.. a Spark ecked out one ear and set the parcel on fire..I had no choice I had to save the car! it could have been a disaster...I showed no fear and tore and tore and found that ED the magic Elf was a freakin tape lover...I was into it now.. Ed packed it so it would take 11 days to open.. ..the flames licked higher and higher, the chestnuts began to roast, soot wafted with the air currents. This being dry season in Texas I did not want to be responsible for the first 1000 acre grass fire of the season.. So ignoring the flesh peeling from my arms I plunged it through the small area I had managed to free from the deadly flames....and began to pull and save, more and more came out the pain, became either forgotten or numbness had set it as the heat snapped sinew.. ( Ok sit too long around the house fat.) But I did manage to save them. I will forward pics as soon as the redcross gets us reloacted.....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I say....*

Let's savor the moment. Let's be adult about this. Take our time... 

Okay ... that's enough. 1-2-Open-3.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yowza....*

This is so nice. I am a tjet guy who actually made a decision a few weeks ago to branch out into AFX. I can't think of a better car to start me off either. Decals are just awesome. I love it and it will hold a place of honor in my collection. Thanks Santa... (ed)... you da man! C'mon now who's next?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I am not special, or magical, or under Santas payroll.
You guys did all the hard work on the cars, not me.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*next please...*

Will post pic tonight. Temptation got the best of me.. 
Sweet looking ride I found parked in the box..  
Thanks Ed for the spares(I just might get a flat running this baby) and for taking the time to do this for others. :thumbsup: 


GB
P.S. Ed, would you please put gas in the next time before parking the car.Almost didn't make it to the aurora sunoco..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not so....*



sethndaddy said:


> I am not special, or magical, or under Santas payroll.
> You guys did all the hard work on the cars, not me.


Ed... You're an idea man. A good one. That's a rare commodity lately. :thumbsup: I salute you sir and thank you for the extra goodies you tossed into our stockings!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Joe...*

Cat got your box cutter?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Cat got your box cutter?


Uhh...no, but I am embaressed to say that I think my cat did get my cord for loading pics to the PC for the digicam!  
I have some nice pics but have been turning the house upside-down looking for the derned cord to make a propper post!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Well I couldn't resist. I opened up my package and was excited to see MKING's super tuned JLTO AC Cobra. It is great to have this thing in my hands and see the handiwork vs. just reading it on the board. Lots of work went into this car. Ed- I apprecaite the extra bodies, tires and you putting this together.
Jim


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*I didn't do it..*

Well I guess I will have to post it now. My cat opened the box  
Must have thought it was a mouse due to the loud roar of the pipes and smoke from the tires trying to get out.  
When I arose I found this super nice red hotrod sitting on the floor. Along with some extras. And no the box didn't make it.  Super nice car. Love the wheels and car.
Santa Ed thanks for the extras. :thumbsup: 
Anybody up for some british Tjet racing. :thumbsup: 
Thanks for to the builder of this sweet car and a big thanks to Ed for putting this all together and the extras.
Hope all has a wonderful holiday..
GB








PS.. The cat did do it...Honest :devil:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Awesome Idea...sorry I didnt see this earlier, I would have definately got in.

Ah well...I promise to stick around for next year... :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Here we GO!

This beautiful Porsche 962 was created by our very own Coach! The rich color of the orange paint is easy to follow about the track (even the dim corner). The decal work is flawless, as it the paint detail! It rides on a brand new spanking 440x2 chassis(which, by the way, already have grooves worn a bit into them from just the last 2 days of running this fine slot car. I have to say, I feel I got the long end of the stick on this swap. What a beautiful car that spends more time on my track than it does in my jebus case! Dave! many many thanks for your fine gift. :thumbsup:

Ed, once again, thank you for hosting this christmas swap deely. It was a real treat. I hope everyone has been as pleased with their new slot cars as I am with mine! :thumbsup:

Seasons Greetings to all!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,
Yes another big thanks for all of your efforts! Will try to post pix of my newest addition later this evening. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

*my coolness*

from gearbuster


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*heres my sweet ride!!*

thanks! this was a fun exchange!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ho Ho Ho.. finally got around to checking I built the new puter right and was brave enough to plug my sd card out of the camera in it..lol.. (thats how I checked does it go boom opps..)...Wanted to share the awesome lowboy I got from Joez in the xmas exchange...Now I had a really rough time taking this pic and thats because Joe put such a awesome shine on the car. in the pic in is sitting at the soon to be front straight at Arrowhead motor speedway..After the track is tested and cleaned this Car will be the first offical car to go through the lap timer! So Joe rest assured this puppy will be in the record books for a while anyways till Carol puts a light bender on the track and makes me look foolish.. lol... I love the details on this car even the drivers mask is detailed you can see his eyes peering out at you daring you to put up pink slips. I have a highboy I haven't completed and plan on running them as a set someday.. Thanks again Joe I truely love the work you put in this car and look forward to many hours of racing and sliding around the track with it.. Now the moment all have been waiting for.. I present.. ......


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Santa Daddy(Ed), How fun. What a great thing! I'm sorry I was not really up to speed for this years exchange. This strikes me as the beginning of a wonderful new HT slot tradition. Very Cool! BH


----------

